# dont get shot now.



## mzreyes (Jan 26, 2007)

okie dok... I digging this old thread up, and re-vamping it with new pics of my stuuuuuuuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









top: embark, romp, arena, retrospeck, ricepaper
middle: mystery, woodwinked, honesty, shroom, llama
bottom: satin taupe, texture, naked lunch, nylon, vex





top: plumage, freshwater, tilt, shimmermoss, carbon
middle: blu noir, electric eel, steamy, teal blue, black tied
bottom: deep truth, fade, zonk! blue, scene, knight divine





top: femme noir, sumptuous olive, juxt, chrome yellow, coppering
middle: club, humid, bitter, goldmine, mythology
bottom: green smoke, swimming, gorgeous gold, rule, falling star





top: passionate, peppier, blank, blank, paradisco
middle: intoxicate, rose blanc, magic dust, whistle, soft brown
bottom: rite of spring, moonflower, beautyburst, mothbrown, bronze





top: sketch, star violet, shale, stars n rockets, sushi flower
middle: nocturnelle, swish, beautiful iris, da bling, electra
bottom: plum dressing, satellite dreams, seedy pearl, pink venus, aquadisiac





e/s: firespot, saturnal, big t
pigment samples: rose, vanilla, blue brown, fairylight





top: provence, jardin aires, golders green, sunpepper, subtle, entremauve
middle: apricot pink, pinked mauve, copper (metal), softwashed grey, marine ultra, old gold
bottom: vanilla, fushcia





f/l: ostentatious, rich ground, jadeye, delphic, nightfish
broken amber lights e/s
s/s: crimsonaire, mango mix, royal hue
da da delight cheekhue
paints: flammable, artjam, graphito, chartru, baselight (yea it's pretty shriveled. lol..)





top: plum foolery, margin, trace gold
bottom: pink swoon, peachiness/blushbaby, style
dolly mix pan





top: MSFN dark, shimpange, glissade
bottom: pearl sunshine, pearl blossom, star! ipp





mascara, spiked brow pencil, fascinating, bordeauxline, goldenaire, tealo, smashbox concealor, point black lll, molten sol lll, classic cream lll, brow gel, sharpener





brushes... lol





depotted goddess and petal point blushes.. with dollymix again





style it up, VV5, rocking chick, embraceable, pink cabana, mac red, so chaud, flowerplay, out to shock, full blown, orchidazzle (blocked), overrich





ehhh I can't tell the nudes apart.. But I'm pretty sure that one of these are blankety, aloof, myth, love dust, and pretty please. ummm... ardor slimeshine, and bombshell in a little container because it broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








glosses.... 

here's where it all lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












random face stuff that won't fit in my traincase goes into this little ghetto ass victorias secret bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













top: fancy ray b/c, afterdusk blush, good as gold pearlizer
bottom: sweet william b/c, lune b/c, maidenchant b/c, refined golden ilp, cg loose powder





counter-clockwise: intense eyes pallete, sephora e/s, nars powder foundation, nars orgasm blush, benefit hollywood glow, MUFE foundation, benefit hoola bronzer, fast response backup, spiked brow pencil backup



FINALLY! thats all. lol... I need a new traincase. I actually have another small traincase that has a bunch of drugstore MU, lashes, body foundations, etc... but I forgot to take pics.


----------



## Lil_D (Jan 26, 2007)

Awsome collection... Hahaha the gun is funny. Thanks for the laugh girl. :0)


----------



## bli5s (Jan 26, 2007)

Oohh...very very awesome collection u have there!!! Love the idea of having a hand sanitizer in the traincase. good one!!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a very nice collection and the the case and stickers rock.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, my god. I used to do that exact thing with stickers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was addicted and had them all over everything! My mom puts stickers all over every card she sends me still. Ahh label your brushes! what brush are the second, sixth and eighth? and what are there uses in makeup application? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to add

WHERE IS ARIEL?? gasp!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like your collection it seems like you have alot of variety.
I remember when i was in my sticker stage everything in my room had stickers on it lol


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great collection!!  And I love your princess stickers!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_Oh, my god. I used to do that exact thing with stickers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was addicted and had them all over everything! My mom puts stickers all over every card she sends me still. Ahh label your brushes! what brush are the second, sixth and eighth? and what are there uses in makeup application? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to add

WHERE IS ARIEL?? gasp!_

 
i KNOW! they totally forgot ariel. thats what i was thinkin when i bought them. but they were only like 50 cents for a pack of stickers, so no complaining here! haha.. as for the brushes..

second- mac 168, i use this for my blush

sixth- mac 217, i use this to blend my my highlight. i only like to use it with light colors because the hairs are white
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eighth- smashbox's #3 brush, i used for just a plain wash of color on my lids. when im lazy. lol.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 26, 2007)

OooH nice collection!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

i love the stickers on your case!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_eighth- smashbox's #3 brush, i used for just a plain wash of color on my lids. when im lazy. lol._

 
no no the 8th one is a mac brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smashbox is red right? you have 8 MAC ones in a row. a few of them were white is where I got confused. I am trying to start a brush collection of my own since getting hte 150 - I won't get anymore til my birthday probably, but I am scoping out everyones hauls and trancases


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_no no the 8th one is a mac brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smashbox is red right? you have 8 MAC ones in a row. a few of them were white is where I got confused. I am trying to start a brush collection of my own since getting hte 150 - I won't get anymore til my birthday probably, but I am scoping out everyones hauls and trancases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mwuahahahah you're right. the eighth brush is the 219, i use it for my crease


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice collection.  Love the palettes.


----------



## mzjae (Jan 28, 2007)

You got a great collection. & your traincase is cute. =)


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jan 28, 2007)

Hah...beats the hell out of my collection.......


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 28, 2007)

i love the stickers! very cute : )


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

What a wonderful collections. Cinderella is an all time favorite!! I love that movie...And im dying to watch cinderella 3...And I was totally obsessed with My little pony...they are the most wonderful things in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim. (Feb 14, 2007)

Really nice collection, I love the stickers! What's the brand of that small kabuki brush with the designs on it? Is it any good?


----------



## juli (Feb 14, 2007)

Fabulous collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so much MAC ish!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

i live for the gun!lol


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 2, 2007)

What are the middle 2 l/s? They look pretty.


----------



## Lola London (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you know about the back to mac program? 
I hope the lipglosses you threw away were not mac. :/

-Lola


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_What are the middle 2 l/s? They look pretty._

 
those are aloof and embraceable


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't see the pics


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 19, 2007)

bump! update!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 19, 2007)

nice collection!!! I love it


----------



## macface (Jul 19, 2007)

yup I do the same thing  with bag when my things dont fit in my makeup box no more.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 19, 2007)

yea they had a couple of the old mac bags at my cco, but I dunno... $24 is kinda.. too damn much for a little bag


----------



## Hilly (Jul 19, 2007)

You have tons of AWESOME stuff!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 19, 2007)

I heart your collection! Very nice!


----------



## anickia (Jul 19, 2007)

i wish, i wish, i wish


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW! Awesome collection!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW! Great collection. I think I just got a headache....


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW!!!! Awsome collection<33333 I love it!


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 23, 2007)

Love your collection


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! Love your collection!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice collection.  I think everyone has one of those ghetto bags.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 31, 2007)

Niiiiice. Love that you use so much color.


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 31, 2007)

thankssss ;D


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice collection! I wish I have one like that!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome collection


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Such a nice collection! I love all your blushes!


----------



## clamster (Sep 1, 2007)

I want your collection!!!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW! Awsome collection!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

love the collection!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 19, 2007)

I love your collection! You have a lot of good stuff! I sometimes put some of my stuff in a paper bag too!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a lot stickers.  Okay, who was the wise guy that laughed behind me?  

Anyway, I love all of you collection.


----------



## aalore (Oct 19, 2007)

yup.. just want to say nice collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, great collection !!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 19, 2007)

Fabulous taste in colors! I wanna come over and play!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm glad i'm not the only person who has both delphic and jadeye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mom couldn't figure out why i needed both!

"don't you already have something like this?" "yeah kind of" "well then cant you just use that?" "trust me, mom!"

i love all your pigments.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 22, 2007)

*shocked* what a yammy collection, I'm jelous, I want it all LOL
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

everything looks great, i love your e/s and traincase is so cute


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 16, 2008)

aw awsome.. i love ur collection


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

* nice collection and i love those stickers lol there  so cute*


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

great collection!


----------

